# Consommation réseau des applications (Apple et non apple)



## free00 (20 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

En consultant le moniteur d'activité, je me suis rendu compte que j'avais envoyé 1Go de données.
Certes, on a aujourd'hui des connexions haut débit sans limite d'utilisation mais quand on fait du tethering (utilisé son téléphone pour se connecter à Internet avec son Mac) ou qu'on passe par un FreeWifi, ça fait beaucoup.

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que je trie toutes les applications, je n'arrive à retrouver la somme des 1Go.

J'essaye donc de bloquer les applications une par une pour identifier les applications gourmandes (Skype / Google Software Deamon / ...).

J'ai découvert avec Little Snitch, les process Mac suivants :

*mDNSResponder* : utilisé avec les services DNS (Domain Name System) unicast et Bonjour. Ainsi, la désactivation de ce processus provoque également la désactivation de la résolution DNS unicast ie si vous tapez un nom de domaine, il ne sera plus transformé en une adresse IP et vous ne pourrez plus accéder à aucun site


```
Depuis Snow Leopard, on peut désactiver Bonjour sans désactiver la résolution Unicast : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3789?viewlocale=fr_FR
```

*Ntpd et sntp*: daemon qui définit et maintient l'heure sur un système d'exploitation par synchronisation avec time.euro.apple.com. La différence entre les deux programmes semblent résider dans limplémentation du programme de synchronisation.


```
Désactivable dans Préférences Système > Date & Heures
```

*Apsd* : Apple Push notification Service Daemon, sert à envoyer des notifications, des rappels ou des alertes. Il est utilisé par Facetime (connexion xx-courier.push.apple.com )
. 


```
# Arrêter apsd
sudo launchctl unload -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.apsd.plist
# Lancer apsd
sudo launchctl load -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.apsd.plist
```

*syncdefaultsd* : process utilisé par iCloud. Il récupère vos signets Safari et votre trousseau avec vos mots de passe pour les envoyer dans le cloud !


```
# Arrêter sybcdefaultsd
launchctl unload /System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.syncdefaultsd.plist   
# Lancer sybcdefaultsd
launchctl load /System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.syncdefaultsd.plist
```

*gamed* : utilisé par le Game Center et plus spécifiquement GameKit.framework
Je nai compris à quoi il servait exactement.


```
# Arrêter gamed
defaults write com.apple.gamed Disabled -bool true
# Démarrer gamed
defaults write com.apple.gamed Disabled -bool false
```


*bookstoreagent* : utilisé par iBooks pour contrôler la mise à jour de nouveaux livres ou magazines


```
# Arrêter bookstoreagent
launchctl unload -w com.apple.bookstoreagent
# Démarrer bookstoreagent
launchctl load -w com.apple.bookstoreagent
```


*storeagent* : utilisé par AppStore et les mises à jour Apple pour la mise à jour des applications et du système


```
Pour le désactiver : Préférences Système > AppStore > « Télécharger les dernières mises à jour disponible en tâche de fond »
```

*Ocspd* : Online Certificate Status Protocol. Permet de vérifier les certificats et en particulier si ils nont été révoqué. (Affaire Diginotar)

Il y en d'autres http://www.westwind.com/reference/OS-X/background-processes.html

Je voulais savoir si vous aviez aussi remarqué une augmentation importantes des données envoyées depuis Mavericks (ou même avant).


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Juillet 2014)

free00 a dit:


> Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que je trie toutes les applications, je n'arrive à retrouver la somme des 1Go.


Normal.
Pour moi, dans le moniteur d'activité, on ne voit la volumétrie que pour les applications ouvertes et les process en cours, alors que ce qui est indiqué dans les données reçues et envoyées est un cumul depuis le démarrage du Mac.
Quand une appli est fermée, elle n'apparaît  plus dans la liste (donc sa volumétrie non plus). Par contre, elle est bien prise en compte dans les données reçues et envoyées.


----------

